# Hello from the UK



## Junonubimelau (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi, my name is Mary, I have 3 gorgeous black and white boys aged 10 and 8. I'm trying to write this with Juno on my keyboard!
I came across this site because I was searching cats sighing, then I decided to join. ?
All of my cats are super intelligent, but Juno has been standing out the most lately with his funny behaviour and huge personality. 
Anyway, that will be for my first thread.
Nice to meet you all, it will be great chatting with likeminded cat living people. Xxx


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Mary and welcome to the forum! What are your other boys named besides Juno? I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

You were searching cats sighing? That's interesting.

Welcome! I also have a great fondness for black and white cats.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Pictures please


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Welcome! 

I 2nd the above post. Lots of pictures, please.


----------



## Junonubimelau (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm having trouble uploading photos? Is it hard if I'm doing more than one??


----------



## Junonubimelau (Aug 16, 2015)

*Pictures*

Attached


----------



## Junonubimelau (Aug 16, 2015)

Pictures


----------



## Junonubimelau (Aug 16, 2015)

Pic


----------



## Junonubimelau (Aug 16, 2015)

*Pic*

Nubi, Juno ( aged 10) and Melau (8). all boys


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

They are all gorgeous and I love the pic with the human friend.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful kitties!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

